# Kobalt 7 1/4 miter saw $79



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lowes has the Kobalt 7 1/4 slider on sale right now for $79.00. 

So what is the general opinion on these? 

I'm getting tired of unloading the 12" saws for small projects.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Depending on the use- pretty hard to go wrong.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Roofcheck said:


> Depending on the use- pretty hard to go wrong.


That's what I'm thinking, but if they are total garbage I'd rather put the $79 towards something better.

All I want to do is cut base and window casing. 

If I want to cut something bigger or have a whole house to trim I have no problem unloading the bigger saws. It's just getting old having to unload a 80 pound saw to make a handful of cuts.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

In terms of the 7 1/4 market, its either cheap, or you drop $500 on the Makita or Bosch. The Makita is a nice saw for sure, but I have the craftsman 7 1/4 and it does the job just fine for small moldings and quick punch list type stuff. Its 5 to 1, so that $79 ain't getting you that much closer. Like you said, its much easier than dragging out the big saw.

The original Hitachi 8 1/2 is a great saw, and the dewalt 8 1/2 is nice as well, but I don't think they are making it anymore.


----------



## GrayM (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought the the 7 1/4 Kolbalt slider about a year ago. It is my go to saw and has made me a lot of money. I also have the 10" kolbalt slider and a 12" Dewalt slider. I hardly ever use them now. My guys gave me all kinds of grief when I bought the 7 1/4 but now they appreciate it too. Nobody wants to load and unload a larger saw than is necessary.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Robinson1 said:


> That's what I'm thinking, but if they are total garbage I'd rather put the $79 towards something better.
> 
> All I want to do is cut base and window casing.
> 
> If I want to cut something bigger or have a whole house to trim I have no problem unloading the bigger saws. It's just getting old having to unload a 80 pound saw to make a handful of cuts.


If your not happy with it, return it. Lowe's and HD are great about that: no hassle returns.

I'm not a big fan of Kobalt tools. Just my personal opinion. I like their warranty tho.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought it last year. It's my go to for a few random pieces of trim or anything I don't want to unload the kapex for.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought two---about two years ago. Both are now dead. 

Great little saw---worth the cost for the short life---the blade guards are fragile--one bound up board and the guard was destroyed----

Still--for the cost --I suggest you buy one---they are handy and light and will earn its keep before you chuck it into the scrap pile---


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

I bought one last year at the Black Friday sale. Out of the box it was accurate. Did not have to do any adjustments. Was going to use it as a punch list saw or as a second miter saw on the truck. Now it is the go to saw for most things. It's light weight is great.

Only problem I have had with it was in cutting crown. Something was a little off. Can't remember what, and never looked into it. Can only see the laser in the dark of night. 

I would say go for it. $79 is about the price of a 12" saw blade!

Would be interested in what other peoples experience with it has been also.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I got one last year to keep from having to drag my 12" around for little stuff. Great saw for the money and purpose....baseboards, casings.......I wouldn't try to do crown on it though. I also use a non ferrous blade on it for cutting aluminum shower door tracks (there's been a few times I've had to flip the header to complete the cut with this little saw)
Oh, I did have to grind the stop on it a little so it would make a complete cut through the bottom inside corner of whatever was being cut.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

seems like it would be a good purchase for those occassional prefinished floors i do.blades are cheap .


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

It is one handy little saw---m2akita said it all--cheap as a one good 12" blade--so get one and replace it when it gets wrecked.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

get it use it if you do not like it return it get a dw 8 1/4 slider:jester:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I bought one today. I wasn't expecting much but after making a few test cuts when I got home it seems alright. No adjustments required out of the box but it's loud for 9 amps. Laser isn't even close, I actually took the batteries back out so no one would try to use it and screw up a cut. Stock 40 tooth blade sucks, put on a 60 tooth DeWalt and it did well. May pick up a 60 tooth Diablo next time I'm in the hardware store and think about it. Diablo blade on a $79 saw, that's kind of funny when you think about it. It will be nice for punch list projects but I wouldn't want it for my only saw. 

I'll let you guys know my impression after I actually make some money with it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pappagor said:


> get it use it if you do not like it return it get a dw 8 1/4 slider:jester:


they still make that?i thought it was discontinued?


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Get the diablo blade for it. I've got one and the blade made a difference in the accuracy.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I started disliking Lowes when they started putting the Kobalt name on every piece of crap they sold. Only thing I do like are the Kobalt mechanics tools. 

I learned a long time ago that unless you're doing rough carpentry and beating up, not taking care of tools, cheap tools are a waste of money. I'd rather put $80 towards something better.

A blade shouldn't be almost worth more than the tool.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

A 60 tooth diablo blade from HD is only $19 if I remember correctly. So no where near the price of the tool. 

It's a tool that fits a need/want of some people.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

avenge said:


> I started disliking Lowes when they started putting the Kobalt name on every piece of crap they sold. Only thing I do like are the Kobalt mechanics tools.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that unless you're doing rough carpentry and beating up, not taking care of tools, cheap tools are a waste of money. I'd rather put $80 towards something better.
> 
> A blade shouldn't be almost worth more than the tool.


kobalt tools also have a lifetime hassle-free warranty. break it and you get a new one.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

asgoodasdead said:


> kobalt tools also have a lifetime hassle-free warranty. break it and you get a new one.


I don't think so---Those little saws required a second party insurance plan--hardly 'hassle free'--and not 'free' at all---


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

really? the lowes around here they told me all kobalt tools are lifetime warranty. I've broken and returned a few hand tools with zero hassle. maybe power tools are a different story.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I just bought one. The offered me some protection plan as usual, but the saw comes with 3 year hassle free


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Kobalt lifetime warranty is only on hand tools. Not power tools.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I used the saw for a little while today, cut about a dozen 1x4 to length.

My observations:

Overall it's a pretty good little saw. It cuts smooth and the adjustments seem to be accurate. It doesn't like to bevel - wants to bind. Didn't try a compound miter but suspect the same results. It's a little underpowered, even with a new blade I found myself going slower than I would with a 15 amp saw. It likes to launch short cutoffs (I'm talking little pieces an inch long or so), so make sure you are not set up in front of a window or next to the client's vehicle.

The homeowner commented that it was a "neat little saw" personally I think it looks cheap. On the other hand I had my handful of cuts made and the saw back in the trailer in about the same time if would have taken me to unload, carry, and set up the big saw so I guess it's a keeper.


----------

